# Danish: set smth in stone



## betterl1f3

What Danish idioms would correspond with "to set something in stone"?

Context: _The plan looks good, but let's not *set it in stone* until we have discussed it a bit more._


----------



## Vejrudsigt

A funny one is "ristet i runer", i.e. toasted in runes.


----------



## hanne

No, "ristet i runer" doesn't mean toasted in runes, even though it may sound like it. "Riste" means carve when referring to runes. Anyway, that expression only works in the past tense (as no one is carving runes these days).

I can't think of any expressions quite as colourful as setting it in stone, but some ways of expressing the same idea would be:
"..., men vi behøver jo ikke lægge os (endeligt) fast på den ...", "vi behøver jo ikke beslutte os endeligt", "lad os vente med at træffe en (endelig) beslutning"


----------



## Vejrudsigt

How nice of you to bring me up to tabs!

(Your suggestions make good use of the OP's context~)


----------



## brikken

Jeg vil nu også mene at man på dansk kan sige "hugget i sten", men det er nok ikke den mest brugte talemåde


----------



## hanne

brikken said:


> Jeg vil nu også mene at man på dansk kan sige "hugget i sten", men det er nok ikke den mest brugte talemåde


Ja, udtrykket findes, men jeg synes ikke det kan bruges i den kontekst der er givet her: "Planen ser god ud, men lad os nu ikke hugge den (ud) i sten før vi har diskuteret den grundigt". Udtrykket fungerer i datid (som du citerer), men ikke i nutid/fremtid (som er det der efterspørges) efter min mening.


----------



## brikken

hanne said:


> Ja, udtrykket findes, men jeg synes ikke det kan bruges i den kontekst der er givet her: "Planen ser god ud, men lad os nu ikke hugge den (ud) i sten før vi har diskuteret den grundigt". Udtrykket fungerer i datid (som du citerer), men ikke i nutid/fremtid (som er det der efterspørges) efter min mening.



Ja, det må jeg give dig ret i. God pointe.


----------



## betterl1f3

Another context:

My future wife should be very good at cooking but that's not 'set in stone'
'
How would a Dane formulate that sentence?


----------



## Vejrudsigt

I'm only a Dane at heart, but your example could be phrased: "Min fremtidige kone bør (skulle?) meget godt med at lave mad, men det er ikke helt sikkert."


----------



## hanne

You wouldn't use either of the "ristet i runer"/"hugget i sten" if that's what you're after, you'd reformulate this one. Even in English I'd add an "preferably" to the first part of the sentence, otherwise it gets self-contradictory.

"... men det er ikke noget krav", "... men det er ikke strengt nødvendigt".

Basically, I guess you'd only use the Danish expressions with references to stone, if you mean (pretty literally) that it doesn't go that far back (to the times when things _were_ really being carved in stone. "Vi plejer at have folketingsvalg om tirsdagen, men det er jo ikke ristet i runer at det sådan skal det være." And they're not very commonly used anyway.

Don't go with Vejrudsigt's suggestion, it's wrong in a couple of different ways.


----------

